
A village in Kenya is quietly disproving the biggest myth about basic income - sharjeelsayed
https://www.businessinsider.in/A-village-in-Kenya-is-quietly-disproving-the-biggest-myth-about-basic-income/articleshow/62309966.cms
======
moocowtruck
i don't think kenya is a good study for other countries

